

Inside Snapchat's war against porn - stario1
http://www.dailydot.com/technology/snapchat-porn-banned/

======
mtgx
Moxie, if you're reading this, can you add ephemeral messages to Signal so we
can start sexting there, too? It seems like it's a rather popular use of
"privacy" apps, which may boost Signal's popularity, too.

